# Manual tranny notchy/grinding



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

I have an '05 3.5 SE w/ 5-speed manual. For the last 6+ months, I've noticed the shifts getting increasingly notchy, mostly on the 1-2 shift, but also on the 2-3 occasionally. The feel varies widely... sometimes it behaves normally, sometimes it's just notchy (a slight bump in the middle of the N-2 portion), sometimes it requires a lot of effort (feels like pushing against rubber), and sometimes it grinds a bit (only occurred on cold days when the tranny isn't fully warmed up).

I'm aware that people regularly complain about the shift quality of the 6-speed found on the Sentra SE-R Spec-V, but haven't heard much about the 5-speed found on Altima 3.5 SE's. I realize this combination is quite rare. I'm guessing this tranny is the same as on a 2.5L, since the larger Maxima uses a 6-speed manual only. If so, is it possible it's not quite up to the job of handling the output of the VQ?

My car is booked at the $tealership for this Thursday, mainly to do the rear subfram recall work, but I'm also going to get them to look at this shift problem and also a slight rattling noise emanating from my drivers' side A-pillar (curtain air bag module maybe?).

I'm pretty sure the clutch is shot in my car as well. It chatters pretty badly when it's warmed up (cold isn't too bad). I've had several manual transmissioned cars before, and have never had clutch problems in any (i.e. I know how to drive a stick-shift properly). Not sure what's caused it, but regardless, I know all car makers consider clutches as "wear items" and almost never cover them under warranty... oh well!

If anyone has some insight on the clutch issues, I'd appreciate hearing it.

Cheers,


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I know exactly how you feel. My Altima did the same thing, only from 2-3 most of the time, every now and then 1-2. Same as you described. My clutch was going out as well. I didn't have it looked into, as I just traded it in a few weeks ago. I know that wasn't much help, but at least you know now yours wasn't/isn't the only one doing it...


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

WATSON1 said:


> I know exactly how you feel. My Altima did the same thing, only from 2-3 most of the time, every now and then 1-2. Same as you described. My clutch was going out as well. I didn't have it looked into, as I just traded it in a few weeks ago. I know that wasn't much help, but at least you know now yours wasn't/isn't the only one doing it...


You're right, it doesn't help, but it does make me feel better (and slightly saner to boot!). Thanks!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

You might find this thread interesting:
http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=207580&highlight=clutch

As far as personal experience, about two years ago I took 
my 02 SE in for a "howling" clutch. I knew before hand that
it it was due to a factory defective clutch disc, per TSB NTB02-084.
They replaced the clutch disc and put in updated friction material to
solve the problem. Unfortunately, that TSB only applied to the 02 Alty's
and Maxima's so it would'nt do you any good...


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the link Alty. The only thing I can't figure out on there is whether those people all have V6/5MT's, or some are 4-bangers.

So far as I can tell from the '02 FSM, it's the same manual transmission for both engines. Which makes me wonder if it's perhaps being overpowered by the VQ? After all, there is a significant difference in power and torque compared to the 2.5L (about 75hp or so).

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Alty,

Can you elaborate on the "howling" clutch you described? In the summer I've noticed that sometimes when jockeying the car back and forth, such as when parking, I can hear a slight squealing noise when slipping the clutch. Does this sound similar, or was yours something different?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

blitzboi said:


> I can hear a slight squealing noise when slipping the clutch.


I know that wasn't directed at me, but mine was doing the same thing. Taking off from a stop, it's was a high pitch squeal/whine. Sometimes it wouldn't do it at all, sometimes it was worse than other times. I just assumed it was the clutch going out.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

blitzboi said:


> Alty,
> 
> Can you elaborate on the "howling" clutch you described? In the summer I've noticed that sometimes when jockeying the car back and forth, such as when parking, I can hear a slight squealing noise when slipping the clutch. Does this sound similar, or was yours something different?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Well, as best as I can remember, it was a low grade whine or howl. It would manifest itself almost always on hill's or incline's whenever I engaged first
gear and also when I took off from a stop in second gear. 
I have heard that the problem was only in the early production run '02 models (which I have), thus the TSB. There is a long list of owner complaints about the 5-speed clutch (for all 3rd gen years) over on Altimas.net. The clutch howl issue was a rare circumstance that Nissan actually took some responsibilty for and corrected.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Well, the car went in for the recall service on Thursday (rear sub-frame). One of the service advisors drove me to the subway in my car when I dropped it off, so he could test the clutch and shifting with me in the car.

Well, my luck was that the tranny was behaving normally that day (in fact, it's been reasonbly ok since then too), so they couldn't feel the problem. But I've got 5 yrs of coverage, so I'll just have to wait until it gets worse and keep harassing them about it.

He did say he could feel the clutch chatter for himself, but I'm not yet sure what they're going to do about that. However, I wasn't particularly happy when he mis-shifted and crunched going into 2nd while I was in the car! Apparently this guy doesn't drive a stick often enough. :loser: 

On a more positive note, they are going to replace the crappy shift boot due to some cracking that's occurred. The part is on order and they're going to contact me when it's in-stock.

Cheers!


----------

